# Looking for a ride



## eodsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

If anyone is going out saturday 4 Jun and would like someone to split expenses with please hit me up. PM me for my phone number. 


Thanks 
Steve


----------



## G white (Apr 28, 2008)

Steve Im going out of Fort Morgan Al. Snapper. If you wanna go give me a call. 251-970-3268 mike


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Brother if I was going you would be more than welcome to come along.


----------



## eodsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> Brother if I was going you would be more than welcome to come along.


Yah I want some snapper lol. Thanks lobster.


----------

